# Where to get a spare car key cut?



## animha (1 Dec 2005)

Hi, I've lost my spare car key and need to get a spare one cut.  I just tried a locksmiths but they said they could only cut me a key that would open the door and not start the engine.  This would need to be chipped and would end up costing me €100.  Any suggestions on a work-around?


----------



## Lorrie (1 Dec 2005)

I think you will have to pay out. When I bought my car they only gave me ONE key (previous owner only had one) and a locksmith would have charged me over €200 for new key. So I went back to the garage where I bought the car and he said he would replace key and will have to change locks completely in order to get me a new key? Therefore two new keys.
A nuisance....


----------



## Guest127 (3 Dec 2005)

getting a key cut is easy. should only cost a few €. getting a coded one will cost around €100 from main dealer. dont know why he would suggest changing locks as he should be able to supply new coded one. if its just to let somebody into car to drop of school bags etc or for someone to wait in car until you get off work the first one should do. if its for a 2nd driver obviously not. I would be slightly suspicious of who ownedthe car previously if I only got 1 key.  not necessariy the last owner maybe somebody who had access to his keys/house.


----------



## spwizard (6 Dec 2005)

There's a lock smith in Balbriggan that copied a VW chipped key for me last year, it cost €40.


----------



## Mourinho (24 May 2006)

I need a spare key cut for my VW Golf. Tried a couple of lock smiths with no joy. Only other option is VW main dealer - rang them €100 + Vat for a key and key coded. Is this the only option really? Anywhere else anyone knows of on the Southside where i could get this done cheaper? 

Cheers


----------



## Resident (24 May 2006)

i think some of this depends on the car, I know with Saab, if you want a spare key which can start the car, they cut the key to open doors, then they use and existing key and then the new key in the ignition to code it.

this means if you lose all existing keys, you're toast,
they've to replace the existing encoder box (not sure what it's really called) and locks, this is about 1K+.

lost mine key for a while last year, and couldnt find spare straight away after a house move. Saab didn't have an answer as to why they couldn't match the code any other way, all it would take is a db matching the encoder units to VIN no's which main dealers could look up. Told them I won't be buting saab again, as other makers have a lower cost replacement system. Not sure they even cared. The main dealer didn't even figure it out for a week... not an impressive network.


----------



## Cati76 (24 May 2006)

I bought a second hand car from a dealer, and they only provided me with one key. I wanted to get a second copy, as the bf also drives the car from time to time, so I asked them if I could get a second copy. My zapper key was not working properly, so they replace it, and gave me another key at no extra cost.
 It might be a good idea to check with any dealer to see what they can do for you.


----------

